# What is the best termination cap for very high winds?



## Joe684 (Feb 2, 2015)

I need to know what would be the best termination cap for very high wind area?

The gas vent is on the south side of our home, and when the winds come from that direction the stove goes crazy.   Your feed back will be most welcome, Thank you.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 2, 2015)

are you using simpson dura vent 4x6 pipe?
they make a cap called hi wind vertical cap.
it looks like *this*


----------



## Joe684 (Feb 3, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> are you using simpson dura vent 4x6 pipe?
> they make a cap called hi wind vertical cap.
> it looks like *this*


----------



## Joe684 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a Vermont Castings Radiance LP Gas heater with Dura Vent piping and horizontal termination cap.  Everything thing except the cap has been checked twice.
When cap is on the south wall of our home, when the wind is from that direction my stove goes crazy.  The flames get skinny and lap the top of the stove, and will even ghost.  I've had everything checked.  But, the cap.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 3, 2015)

they do make a high wind horizontal cap...
looks like this

sounds like a venting issue..

I'd also make sure the venting is properly sealed, mil pac at starter collar and red high temp silicone at every other joint,

pay special attention to where the vent pipe connects to the cap, notoriously a sloppy fit with out sealant!


----------



## Joe684 (Feb 3, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> they do make a high wind horizontal cap...
> looks like this
> 
> sounds like a venting issue..
> ...


----------



## Joe684 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes we had someone come in and take apart the venting and seal it.  Mil pac was used.  Not to mention all the other things we had done.  So as a last resort we thought changing the termination cap was all that was left.  So, hence my question of what would be the best cap ( horizontal ) for high wind could I get?


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 3, 2015)

i put a link in the last post....


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 3, 2015)

With Duravent components you need to stick with what they manufacture.  I have in some cases (gas and pellet) when I feel a strange wind is causing trouble, put up a "wind block" of sorts.  Could be plywood and 2x4' or something simple, then place it in different areas around the vent.  If a 4' high wind block perpendicular to exterior wall sticking out 3' cures the problem, I the customers to make something that dimension that has a look they like.  With doing a lot of work on the south coast of Long Island and now on Oneida lake, I have learned that sometimes something out of a box will never beat mother nature.  Since you cant alter a UL listed component, find a cheap way to alter the wind path.


----------



## Joe684 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you all for your feed back, I'll give it a try, and let you know how I make out.


----------

